# Guess who's the boss !!



## Zincubus (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a tank full of odds and sods â€¦ basically fish that for whatever reason donâ€™t fit into my other tanks â€¦ it consists of 10 platinum tetras , 3 botias , female nannacana cichlid, pair of borelli cichlids, pair of pandini cichlids , female checkerboard barb, a cardinal tetra , a glass catfish , a young paradise fish , a very small checkerboard cichlid., 3 rainbowfish and two small leopard plecs.

Guess who is the boss of the tank !!??


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

The Cardinal Tetra :lol:


----------



## Zincubus (Apr 5, 2008)

Nearly as ridiculous !


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

One of the plecs!


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

The Paradise fish


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

Glass Cat


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

The female nannacara??


----------



## cic lover (Oct 1, 2007)

female checkerboard barb


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

botais... :thumb:


----------



## Skimboarder_07 (Mar 3, 2005)

Tony danza?


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

You are.


----------



## Zincubus (Apr 5, 2008)

Prize goes to "cic lover" !

The little 1" female checkerboard barb rules supreme !!!


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL thats funny!


----------



## kingdave (Mar 9, 2007)

With Tony Danza in the tank I'm surprised there's room left for water and all of those other fish. What does Angela think of all of this? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

